
Sunscreen Chemicals Soak All the Way into Your Bloodstream - Reedx
https://www.wired.com/story/sunscreen-chemicals-soak-all-the-way-into-your-bloodstream/
======
mimixco
The best sun protection is still to _go out in the sun_ for a few minutes each
day.

------
spking
"Now, don’t panic and toss your tubes. There’s no evidence yet that they’re
doing anything harmful inside the body."

